# Jack Hammer for in-ground swimming pool demolition?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Have used demo hammers to remove stucco, tear out a brick fireplace, and other small to medium jobs. Now looking to break up the bottom and a few feet up the sides of an in-ground swimming pool. Will a large electric jack hammer do the job, or do I need a pneumatic jack hammer? 

Suggestions on how to git'er done appreciated!

Thx
Vince


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If the pool is a Gunite pool you will definitely need something more than an electric demo hammer! It's even going to be a major project for a pneumatic jackhammer.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you want to swing a bosch brute 2' vertical ?  for the perimeter of a pool ? PLUS break up the bottom ? God bless you ! either will do the job,,, write us from the rehab clinic :laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are you doing all this?
Getting rid of the pool or trying to fix it?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you could rent a mini-ex w/hydraulic hammer & get 'er done MUCH faster + you wouldn't have to post anything from the rehab clinic :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you get a mini excavator into the pool area? There are concrete breakers available from most rental yards----Just a thought---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Standry types faster=-


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

mornin', mike - just up earlier :laughing:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

As to why - getting rid of an old pool that is no longer used. 

More info: ways to demo a pool 1) complete removal 2) top removal 3) 2' below top removal. Top removal is how I will go. This entails only removing the coping around the top and making a few ~24" holes in the bottom for drainage. Gravel in the holes and gravel layer in the bottom, then fill dirt, then a layer of top soil. 

So the jack hammer work will focus on making the holes in the bottom.

Hope this clarifies to help answer. Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is doable----a mini excavator would make the job easier,as mentioned---might be worth a call to check prices.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't see how it's constructed, as far as depth and re-enforcement, but i can tell you from experience that a 90# air operated jack hammer will probably be in the range of 2-5 times more effective in heavy concrete than a 60# electric model. I may have a little bit of bias though, I grew up trying to hang on to a 110# air hammer.......


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Can you get a mini excavator into the pool area? There are concrete breakers available from most rental yards----Just a thought---


 
Unfortunately, would be a lot of work to get a excavator there...


----------



## fartymarty (Feb 7, 2015)

I understand that this is an old thread and that the original poster has either demolished their pool or given up. I'm attempting to do the same thing so I thought I post here in case any others are researching this subject or I may get some free ideas from others here. Now most people want to have a project done in short order, so for them this will be of no help. I don't think that even a young person could demolish a pool using HF tools quickly. For those that need speed, it would be best to get heavier pneumatic tools. In my case, so far, an electric Harbor Freight Demolition hammer is adequate for making holes in the bottom of my pool. I drill holes first with a HF rotary hammer and then start chipping away with the large hammer. I have a large hole at the deep end of my lazy L shaped pool, and a cross trench opened up going across the slope from the shallow end. I also have two small openings made at the shallow end. So far the hardest part is pulling the hammer up once it goes through the bottom. That sucker is heavy. My plan is to drill the rest with 1 1/2 inch holes and then start filling it with pieces from the surround and the top walls. Originally I was going to try and make some sort of stand to hold the Demolition air hammer sideways to work on the walls, but the way the cement is breaking on the bottom, I'm thinking I can hammer and drill vertically down from the top of the walls and split the walls in the middle and then pry the pieces apart to break it up. I also have some expanding cement that I can try if needed.
I'll post progress pics as they happen, there are a couple in my gallery now.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

don't use a breaking point (moi),,, instead use a 1 or 2" chisel bit


----------



## fartymarty (Feb 7, 2015)

stadry said:


> don't use a breaking point (moi),,, instead use a 1 or 2" chisel bit


Agreed. I use the breaking point only for the first few holes in the middle of a section if there aren't already some drilled, but once drilled or punched I use the chisel bit and some slight levering to get the cracks going. It all starts falling apart once it has room to move. Still sometimes the chisel bit goes through faster than I think it will and it's a pain to pick that heavy thing up.
But yes, I agree, much more material gets broken up and moved by the chisel bit.
https://fartymarty.smugmug.com/Arts-and-Crafts/Pool-Demolition/


----------

